# Tivo Roamio with Lifetime and 2 TB HD upgraded



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

One owner, in excellent condition. Had it for OTA recordings but now in downtown Seattle so can't get the channels I want (and don't want to give Comcast any $). Don't have the original box but in excellent condition otherwise.

Lifetime service will be transferred to new owner after purchase via TiVo support (will need your full name, email etc.)

eBay item number: 291140352177


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

You should add FedEx ground or UPS ground as shipping options. For TiVos, that usually cuts the cost of shipping in half compared to USPS priority.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

squint said:


> You should add FedEx ground or UPS ground as shipping options. For TiVos, that usually cuts the cost of shipping in half compared to USPS priority.


good to know, thx!


----------



## estacionsj (Feb 8, 2010)

consumedsoul said:


> One owner, in excellent condition. Had it for OTA recordings but now in downtown Seattle so can't get the channels I want (and don't want to give Comcast any $). Don't have the original box but in excellent condition otherwise.
> 
> Lifetime service will be transferred to new owner after purchase via TiVo support (will need your full name, email etc.)
> 
> eBay item number: 291140352177


so did u ever sell it, or is it still for sale
i just see seller cancelled auction


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah sold it elsewhere.


----------

